# Germany Switzerland & Austria & perhaps Italy



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Hoping to tour Germany Switzerland and Austria in September/October,
their will be 2 M/Hs in the party and one is 8m and the other 6m long.
We have no experience of these countries in a motorhome and would be most grateful for any advice and help that you have. We plan to do some wild camping, plus campsites and aires, so we are very flexible.

Would an ASCI Card be of use in September and how do you obtain one??

Will a 8m motorhome have any problems ? 
A list of "DO's" & "DON'T's" would be much appreciated.

Does anyone know then the french children go back to school after their summer hills ???

Many thanks for your help


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't help much

But if on campsites ASCI has my vote, sept is ideal

You buy the ASCI book that contains the card, 

I have mine delivered on standing order yearly which makes it even cheaper

Germany, the Stellplaz are excellent so you may well not use the campsites

Can't really comment on Austria or Switzerland As we only passed through and payed the going fee for campsites

Someone on here will know

Aldra


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hoping to tour Germany Switzerland and Austria in September/October,

Would an ASCI Card be of use in September and how do you obtain one?? YES

Will a 8m motorhome have any problems ? 
NO MORE THAN USUAL

Does anyone know then the french children go back to school after their summer hills ??? 
http://www.france.fr/en/studying-france/french-school-holiday-dates-2013-2014.html

Hope that helps - and enjoy the visit


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

La rentrée is 4th September. No zoning for the summer holiday so all at the same time.
German holidays finish later, notably in Bavaria so you may want to check that out. 
We tend to do Germany, Austria, Italy etc during winter as we follow the ski season.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

No problems with 8m van. You will see dozens of big Concordes etc.
In Germany loads and loads of Stellplatz, many with EHU.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Switzerland... "

"Aires" are only just beginning to get off the ground in Switzerland and wildcamping is frowned upon/maybe illegal. Someone may correct me here. 

I have just been advised that a weekend stopover in Nendaz would require me to 'get permission from the local police'. I have experienced very regimented conditions, especially in the German part of Switzerland - You must park on the concrete strips!!, Leave your skis and boots here!! etc. But I confess I like the orderliness and reliability.

ACSI sites are brilliant in Switzerland. Also TCS has numerous sites in good places - see their website. Everywhere is just beautiful. It is NOT a 'rip-you-off-if-I-can' country. Don't forget the motorway vignette available at the border or Swiss Travel Centre (London) (also Half Price Rail Card for anyone who's staying longer). 

Look out for regional travel concessions. Leave your MH in the site and use public transport - it's AMAZING! Beware of the usual in big cities - even in that green and pleasant land there are ne'er-do-wells, pickpockets and opportunists, mostly from further east.

Euros are accepted quite widely in tourist business/fuel, but have some CHF cash as credit cards are not accepted everywhere (some campsites). If you need any specifics you're welcome to PM me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great choice of countries to visit.

overnight Parking is easy in all of them except Switzerland as mentioned. As its September though most will be in ACSI season otherwise camping in Switzerland can get expensive. Its fantastic though.

I do know people who have wilded in Switzerland and there are a few aires listed on Camping car infos site but we never bothered.

There is some useless drivel to read and pictures to look at on our blog

2012 Germany and Austria

Switzerland and Italian Lakes 2011

Northern Italy Dolomites etc 2012


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi ,we love touring austria , your 8m van will require the dreaded go box , if its over 3.5t if you intend to use the motorways . but not required if you avoid them. you could also do the romantic strasse in germany on the way down , have a great trip , regards gary


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

They have sold out , so will have to pay full price


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Would say Stellplatz all the time in Germany. Many are free, in lovely locations, always easy to get into towns etc. download the ProMobil+ campsite on your iPad plus on e you get to Germany buy the ADAC Stellplatzfuhrer 2014 book, lists 4500 Stellplatz plus comes with a discount card. We've just got 3 nights for cost of 2 on the Garmisch Stellplatz. In Germany but easy to follow.


----------

